# Better World Books-free international shipping



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, I just discovered this website that ships internationally for free. You can get a lot of books at a bargain price. I just bought 4 books for $18USD. They accept paypal, which I love. Since I am a teacher and find it tough to get English books for my classroom, this is great news for me. So, I thought I would share the site, in case some of you have not yet discovered it.

BetterWorldBooks.com - New & Used Books for Sale, Textbooks, Book Reviews & more - FREE SHIPPING


----------

